# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Có phải loại đai ốc này là chạy là phải thiếu bi không

## trung_tuan

Các bác xem tù phút 1:50 nhé, e có con này nghịch ngu tháo ra thấy thiếu mất 2 bi ko hiu tại sao, tìm mò thì thấy cái video này.

----------


## biết tuốt

người thiếu 2 bi mới ngại chứ ,vitme thiếu 2 bi vô tư đê :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, mig21, trung_tuan

----------


## Nam CNC

thiếu 2 bi ? chắc không ? nguyên lí khi lắp hết vào vị trí thì ít nhất còn 1 khoảng trống tương đương với 2 viên bi , khoảng trống này giúp bi linh hoạt chuyển động 2 chiều khi visme quay 2 chiều , nếu sát bi hết thì sẽ gây ra kẹt bi , lúc này bi không lăn mà trượt thì toi luôn cả visme lẫn ụ, lẫn bi.

nếu khoảng trống hơi to chẳng hạn thiếu 2 bi thì như biết tuốt thì không sao đâu ,,,, cùng lắm làm thái giám thôi chứ độ chính xác hay hoạt động không ảnh hưởng gì đâu.

----------

Gamo, mig21, trung_tuan

----------


## trung_tuan

vậy tại sao khi nắp xong cái đai ốc cứ long xòng sọc vậy mấy bác. đai ốc của e hình thế này

----------


## biết tuốt

đai ốc  của bác thớt em lắp chán rôi, loại này không hồi tiếp tất tần tật như loại có cái vòng hồi tiếp lồi ra bên ngoài, như mấy loại cũ của nhât chẳng hạn 
loại này có 3 vòng vi hồi tiếp rời rạc nhau , bác thấy mỗi miếng nhựa đó là 1 chỗ cho 1 vòng hồi tiếp, 
em ví dụ như này cho dễ hiểu , giả sử loại này nó có tất cả 60 viên bi , thì nó chia làm 3 vòng tuần hoàn rời nhau mỗi vòng khoảng 20 viên 
bác lắp vào bị lọc sọc hay đúng hơn là quay bị nặng , kẹp vì do có 1 , 2 viên nằm kẹp vào  " rãnh chết "  cái rãnh này nằm giữa 2  vòng bi , khi bi nằm ở đây nó bị trượt đi trượt lại không tiến , không lùi được gây ra kẹt
như loại hồi tiếp tất như hàng nhật thì 60 viên này sắp xếp trong 1 vòng tuần hoàn, nên không có chỗ để bị kẹt , lắp bi sướng hơn

----------

trung_tuan

----------


## Nam CNC

1 chú ý be bé cho bác chủ thớt ,coi chừng bác lắp lộn chiều cái nắp nhựa , vì nắp nhựa giúp hồi bi từ rãnh dưới sang rãnh trên để lăn tiếp , nhưng do lộn chiều nên nắp nhựa lúc này thành cái nắp chặn luôn chứ không phải cái "mương thoát " gây ra kẹt luôn nên quay nặng tay....  chịu khó kiểm tra lại 3 nắp nhựa nhé , loại này dể lắp nhất đó chỉ sợ lộn chiều nắp thôi.

----------

trung_tuan

----------


## trung_tuan

> 1 chú ý be bé cho bác chủ thớt ,coi chừng bác lắp lộn chiều cái nắp nhựa , vì nắp nhựa giúp hồi bi từ rãnh dưới sang rãnh trên để lăn tiếp , nhưng do lộn chiều nên nắp nhựa lúc này thành cái nắp chặn luôn chứ không phải cái "mương thoát " gây ra kẹt luôn nên quay nặng tay....  chịu khó kiểm tra lại 3 nắp nhựa nhé , loại này dể lắp nhất đó chỉ sợ lộn chiều nắp thôi.


Cái nắp nhựa này không lắp ngược được đâu bác ah, vì nó cong cong lên ko nắp ngược được, và hơn nữa cái loại này phải nắp cái nhựa trước sau đó mới cho bi vào rùi mới lựa để cho vitme vào, vì vậy trong quá trình nắp sẽ phát hiện ra nắp ngược hay nắp xuôi ngay.




> đai ốc  của bác thớt em lắp chán rôi, loại này không hồi tiếp tất tần tật như loại có cái vòng hồi tiếp lồi ra bên ngoài, như mấy loại cũ của nhât chẳng hạn 
> loại này có 3 vòng vi hồi tiếp rời rạc nhau , bác thấy mỗi miếng nhựa đó là 1 chỗ cho 1 vòng hồi tiếp, 
> em ví dụ như này cho dễ hiểu , giả sử loại này nó có tất cả 60 viên bi , thì nó chia làm 3 vòng tuần hoàn rời nhau mỗi vòng khoảng 20 viên 
> bác lắp vào bị lọc sọc hay đúng hơn là quay bị nặng , kẹp vì do có 1 , 2 viên nằm kẹp vào  " rãnh chết "  cái rãnh này nằm giữa 2  vòng bi , khi bi nằm ở đây nó bị trượt đi trượt lại không tiến , không lùi được gây ra kẹt
> như loại hồi tiếp tất như hàng nhật thì 60 viên này sắp xếp trong 1 vòng tuần hoàn, nên không có chỗ để bị kẹt , lắp bi sướng hơn


Của e vẫn chạy được bác ah, ko bị kẹt, nhưng 3 cái nắp nhựa đó e thấy nó bị lỏng lém,  khi ấn chặt vào thì nó ko bị rơ nữa nhưng cảm giác chạy ko được mượt nữa, mà ấn vào chạy được 1, 2 vòng là lại lỏng ra ngay. Lúc e nắp có để ý cái nắp nhựa đó, phía bên trong có đánh số 1, 3, 4. Ko biết nó có phải thứ tự cửa cái nắp nhựa ko nhỉ, và thứ tự đó tính như thế nào. Loại này có lẽ lần sau cho e e cũng ko lấy nữa vì nó tháo nắp khó quá.

E mới tìm hiểu về CNC, nên chưa có kinh nghiệm nhiu tưởng cái đai ốc nào cũng giống nhau. Ko bít cái đai ốc này thì tên gọi của hãng nó như thế nào nhỉ. Trên thị trường h thông dụng những hãng nào để khi e mua đỡ bị nhầm vào con đai ốc như trên

----------


## biết tuốt

loại này chắc là TBI trung quốc hoặc tàu  :Wink:   , bác chịu khó lắp dần là quen, a e ở đây ai cũng đã từng như vậy mưói rút được bài học cho mình , mới đó mà đã nản thì không theo con đường này được đâu bác  :Wink:

----------

trung_tuan

----------


## cncst

Mấy anh cho em hỏi bi của ổ trượt mua có không, em mua 2 thanh ray bên quận 8 về tháo ra thấy thiếu bi nên chạy cứ rồ rồ

----------


## ktshung

> 1 chú ý be bé cho bác chủ thớt ,coi chừng bác lắp lộn chiều cái nắp nhựa , vì nắp nhựa giúp hồi bi từ rãnh dưới sang rãnh trên để lăn tiếp , nhưng do lộn chiều nên nắp nhựa lúc này thành cái nắp chặn luôn chứ không phải cái "mương thoát " gây ra kẹt luôn nên quay nặng tay....  chịu khó kiểm tra lại 3 nắp nhựa nhé , loại này dể lắp nhất đó chỉ sợ lộn chiều nắp thôi.


Nắp nhựa này ngược xuôi như nhau bác, vì nhìn nó như chữ S ngược xuối hướng không đổi. Mới đều em cũng sợ thế nhưng nhìn kỹ không sao. Chú ý đừng bỏ bi vào rãnh chết là ok

----------


## trung_tuan

> loại này chắc là TBI trung quốc hoặc tàu   , bác chịu khó lắp dần là quen, a e ở đây ai cũng đã từng như vậy mưói rút được bài học cho mình , mới đó mà đã nản thì không theo con đường này được đâu bác


về việc tại sao nó bị dơ, bác còn cách nào khắc phục ko bác, mừ e mới vào nghề ko bít độ dơ của nó như thế nào là được

----------


## biết tuốt

bác đọc kỹ còm men của em chưa? bác lắp đúng nó chạy êm lắm , em  có con máy dùng vitme nầy 2 năm có sao đâu

----------


## trung_tuan

E đã đâu tư mua 1 e đai ốc mới của cnc24h về và lặp thử mừ vẫn thấy nó dơ thế mới đau chứ. Vậy là phương án cuối cùng e nghĩ đến là tại thằng vitme và dự đoán đó là đây.
cái vitme đó phi nó có 15 thui chứ ko phải là 16.
Còn nữa các bác ah đai ốc sau khi mua của cnc24h xong thì về có so sánh với cái cũ mình mua thì 2 cái đó khác nhau các bác ah, mặc dù cùng hàng TBI cả, cái mới mua của cnc24h thì có tên hãng, thông số ghi trên đó và còn có cả nắp chắn bụi nữa, hơn nữa nhìn phần nhựa để hồi tiếp bi đó chắc chắn hơn nhiều con kia.


Vitme và đai ốc đầu tiên e mua của Đông Phương các bác ah, mua hồi trước tết h ra tết mới có điều kiện nắp. Mừ lần đó đặt hàng nhân viên hẹn 7-10 ngày có hàng mừ e đợi tận đến gần 1 tháng trời ( thiếu có mấy ngày nữa thui ). Ko bit nhân viên có đưa nhầm ko đây

----------


## Nam CNC

hehehe chẳng có nhầm đâu bác , cái nào cũng TBI được , bác muốn hiệu gì ? máy laser chạy 1 phát ra hiệu đó liền. Nó dơ vì cấp chính xác quá bèo , đúng C7 thì độ sai số lặp lại vị trí là 0.02 , ,nhưng em này chắc 0.05mm quá , ngay cả em đi triển lãm , cầm cái TBI ở trong MTA mà cứ như răng bà già , nhìn phát chán ... nói chung từ china về nó thế , còn đúng chính hãng không em không dám xác nhận  nhưng nếu tìm được đúng đại lí Hiwin hay TBI thì bác sẽ biết giá của nó thế nào liền , làm gì mà có vài trăm K 1 món... đó là lí do tại sao anh em vẫn thích 2nd japan , thường thường C7 , tìm thì có C5 , C3 , thậm chí C2 , C1 vẫn có , nhưng với cấp chính xác cao hơn C5 em khuyên các bác làm máy gỗ đừng ham chính xác cao , có lắp ráp mấy cái máy chính xác cao hơn thì sẽ hiểu , rất khó nhai , đôi lúc phải dẹp sang 1 bên mua cái khác về lắp đỡ nhức đầu.

----------


## nhatson

> E đã đâu tư mua 1 e đai ốc mới của cnc24h về và lặp thử mừ vẫn thấy nó dơ thế mới đau chứ. Vậy là phương án cuối cùng e nghĩ đến là tại thằng vitme và dự đoán đó là đây.
> cái vitme đó phi nó có 15 thui chứ ko phải là 16.
> Còn nữa các bác ah đai ốc sau khi mua của cnc24h xong thì về có so sánh với cái cũ mình mua thì 2 cái đó khác nhau các bác ah, mặc dù cùng hàng TBI cả, cái mới mua của cnc24h thì có tên hãng, thông số ghi trên đó và còn có cả nắp chắn bụi nữa, hơn nữa nhìn phần nhựa để hồi tiếp bi đó chắc chắn hơn nhiều con kia.
> 
> 
> Vitme và đai ốc đầu tiên e mua của Đông Phương các bác ah, mua hồi trước tết h ra tết mới có điều kiện nắp. Mừ lần đó đặt hàng nhân viên hẹn 7-10 ngày có hàng mừ e đợi tận đến gần 1 tháng trời ( thiếu có mấy ngày nữa thui ). Ko bit nhân viên có đưa nhầm ko đây


lắc theo phương ngang cũng bình thường thôi ah, quan trọng là có lác theo phuong dọc trục vít ko?
cái này thì nên hoàn thiện cụm cơ khí, dùng đồng ho so test

cho chạy tới chạy lui + dồng hồ so xem có lệch vị trí ko?



còn độ chính xác ko cao, ko phải là vít me nó bị rơ, mà nó ko tuyến tính, khi ta dùng thước quang đo, với vít me 5mm, quay 1 vòng nó sẽ ko đạt 5mm mà 4.95 chăng hạn, nếu quay 10 vòng 20 vòng mà vẫn vậy em thấy là gud, vấn đề căng hơn 1 vòng 4,95 1 vòng 5.00 1 vòng lại là 5.05

b.r

----------


## trung_tuan

Của e thì không cần phải chính xác, nhưng vấn đề bị dơ quá thì khi chạy sẽ bị lắc nhiều, mừ lắc nhiều thì sẽ bị rung mạnh, e thử quay dốc ngược 2 đầu vitme để cho đai ôc chạy tự do trên đó thui mừ đã thấy nó rung mạnh lém rùi. vậy khi mừ chạy thật thì hỏng hết cơ cấu mất.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Của e thì không cần phải chính xác, nhưng vấn đề bị dơ quá thì khi chạy sẽ bị lắc nhiều, mừ lắc nhiều thì sẽ bị rung mạnh, e thử quay dốc ngược 2 đầu vitme để cho đai ôc chạy tự do trên đó thui mừ đã thấy nó rung mạnh lém rùi. vậy khi mừ chạy thật thì hỏng hết cơ cấu mất.


dù sao cũng làm cơ cấu, lắp thử xem sao, thực sự là china làm giá quá rẻ, chất lượng // giá cả

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

trời , cái ông này thử visme gì vậy kì ta , nó quay mượt là được , cái nut nó có cân bằng động và đối xứng đâu mà đòi tự quay xuống êm ái ???? mà trong truyền động cây visme nó quay chứ cái nut có quay đâu mà lo ... cái cần là quay mượt và êm chứ còn rung thì lo gì nhỉ ???

----------


## biết tuốt

hây dà bác tốt kém tièn thí nghiệm thế , em đoán lúc bác lắp đai ốc vào bị nhỡ tay 1 cái là bi nó lọc sọc ngay , sao bác k mua cây vitme japan cũ mà tháo lắp  :Wink:  dốc đầu 1 cái là chạy vào vèo

----------


## trung_tuan

cũng muốn mua đồ nhật thử xem sao, nhưng e mới vào nghề ko bit mua ở đâu, của ai cả ( e ở hải phòng ). vậy lên đành phải mua đồ mới như vậy. Các bác giới thiệu cho e vài chỗ cái

----------


## trung_tuan

> trời , cái ông này thử visme gì vậy kì ta , nó quay mượt là được , cái nut nó có cân bằng động và đối xứng đâu mà đòi tự quay xuống êm ái ???? mà trong truyền động cây visme nó quay chứ cái nut có quay đâu mà lo ... cái cần là quay mượt và êm chứ còn rung thì lo gì nhỉ ???


Đấy là tại e xem mấy cái video của bọn nước ngoài, nó cho chạy như vậy mà ko rung, mà cái đai ốc nó cân bằng đấy chứ

----------


## nhatson

> Đấy là tại e xem mấy cái video của bọn nước ngoài, nó cho chạy như vậy mà ko rung, mà cái đai ốc nó cân bằng đấy chứ


cụ đưa cái clip lên mọi người xem

vít me của em, đểu hơn cái của bác, cũng chưa thấy có vấn đề gì

----------

trung_tuan

----------


## nhatson

khung làm tại usa, part china

----------

taih2, trung_tuan

----------

